# My new purse (I made it)



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My old purse handle was wearing out (it was about 8 years old after all). 
I had fallen for this floral fabric, then found the pattern for this purse. I like the size and the interior pockets customized all around the interior, so I bought the pattern. Feeling that if it works as well as I think, I can make all types of this - the artistic canvas this can be is mind boggling. And it taught me the mechanics of doing it.

And now I need to make one for Mom for her upcoming birthday. It may have dark green or dark blue, or maybe even purple on the bottom and interior.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That is cute! Love the fabric, too! It'd make the best kaleidescope quilt!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very nicely done Angie!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OHHH very pretty!!! I am gonna have to "order" a new one soon... Mine that I bought off of the barter board 3 yrs ago, the straps are starting to fall apart, but LOVE it!!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

That is so pretty. Everyone will ask you where you bought it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Love it!!!!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I love it! I LOVE purple so much!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG! Angie! That is the same fabric, I am using for the "glass" in my sisters Catherdral Window quilt!!! I am fussy cutting those blossoms, to make the payned-leaded glass!!

I love your bag!! BTW.... That fabric is far more beautiful in person! You have great taste


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! We are on the same wave length, Ang. I just bought a purse pattern, also. In October I went on a sewing retreat and had brought lemon drops in my purse. Well, they fell out of the bag and made a sticky, eewy, gooey mess in the purse! I had to tear the lining out of the purse and it has been like that ever since! LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> OMG! Angie! That is the same fabric, I am using for the "glass" in my sisters Catherdral Window quilt!!! I am fussy cutting those blossoms, to make the pained glass!!
> 
> I love your bag!! BTW.... That fabric is far more beautiful in person! You have great taste


That is going to be beautiful. You must post photos of it. This is the fabric I liked in a sales email, but online was out. I went to the store here, and could not find it. Then I asked a cutting clerk and she checked the computer, and it was in store. She could not find it either, but looked in the back - found a new bolt. But it was not on sale in store. Still using smart phone to show the email - she gave me the email discount - 40% off. I got 2 yards, not knowing what I'd do with it .

I love your idea of the cathedral quilt.


Reenie - I had to quilt all the pieces, and it's my first time doing the free motion quilting. Did that on the floral, sorta outlined the big flowers and leaves. I think I'm hooked on it.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Beautiful craftsmanship. Is the pattern available online?


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know. It is QuiltS illustrated, ps026, Mini Bow Tucks designed by Penny Sterges


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice. My sewing skills are ok, but I'm afraid if I tried that, my seams would be crooked.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is very pretty.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Love the fabric and love the purse. Great pattern!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Very nice, very colorful, I hope it makes spring come faster!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Very nice! TFS


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice! I have that pattern in my to do pile, you have inspired me to get sewing!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you've not done one before, make sure to read completely through the instructions. I had it to the point of putting on the handles when I found I had quilted the outside and inside together. It's put the fusible fleece on the back of each, and you'll have 4 sections to quilt, then sew sides, then handles in place and then right sides together and sew around the top.

Just pay attention. It's not hard.

Angie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's beautiful. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Last Sunday, at Macy's, I spotted a display of purses similar to yours, Angie, but they weren't as pretty.

Yours is far nicer!

I wonder if that type of purse is going to be a fashion trend.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have the bigger one and love it. I would like the sides a little stiffer though. I was wondering what to use to accomplish that?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ginnie5 said:


> I have the bigger one and love it. I would like the sides a little stiffer though. I was wondering what to use to accomplish that?


Maybe an extra layer or two of the iron on fleece before quilting the fabrics?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

As I was leaving work yesterday, one of the younger ladies asked when I was going to make her one. She loves the floral in this purse. She even mentioned paying for one.
She's nice. She may end up with one. (If I find my round tuit)


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

